# Best shampoo ???



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good puppy shampoo?? Oh and one that we can get in Canada would be helpful or if not we are only 2 hrs away from New York so Petco is there. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if it's the best. i use Earthborn. there's other
shampoos i would use.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My friend who has Afghans and who does a LOT of grooming recommended DeBoer Grooming Supplies products. Quinn is a long coat with skin allergy issues so I tried their Hypo "Aloe" Genic shampoo with great results. Deboer Grooming Supplies - Hypo "Aloe" Genic Shampoo 16 Oz. All pet store products made him itch and have dandruff. I love that it can be diluted and a 16 oz bottle is going to last me a year at least. DeBoer is mail order, very fast service, unit price is about $2 higher than the pet store products but when you factor in that you dilute shampoo with water, the price is better. I also use a bit of Nu-Hemp conditioner on him after shampoo, bought from Global. Their shampoo is supposed to be decent also.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Unless you are bathing really often, you can readily get away with using whatever mild shampoo you find at petco. Just look for something mild, like an oatmeal shampoo, that you like the smell of. 

I found one that smelled like bubble gum and I love it. I'm not fond of the perfumy ones.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i don't know if it's the best. i use Earthborn. there's other
> shampoos i would use.


I'll second this recommendation. You can probably buy it online.


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks! I ended up buying Tropiclean puppy shampoo. It is hypo-allergenic natural oatmeal and enriched. 
Ingredients: water, organic blend of aloe leaf extract, oatmeal, mild coconut cleanser and vitamin E. 

Was the best one ate the store we went to today because Draven NEEDED a bath tonight as he took a dip in the river today. LOL 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love Earthbath, they have really nice gentle shampoos and they smell good too. I also liked this one I got for my GSD: Animal Naturals True Colors Shampoo - 8 oz
For something a little bit more "advanced" (as far as, grooming for coat care/looks) I like Les Poochs or Chris Christensen.


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

I use baby shampoo lol. It's mild and it's "no tears" just in case any soap got into her eyes lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This is an old thread from October of 2012.
Here is a new one from last week that might help!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/134796-best-shampoo.html 

Moms


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oatmeal shampoos can feed yeasty skin, so you have to be a bit careful with them that way. I like Best Shot, but I agree that most shampoos nowadays are going to be fairly mild and ok to use on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just use a little bit of my own shampoo.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

This may sound ridiculous but hear me out. We use Murphy's original oil soap. Yes the floor stuff, we add 1-3 drops per quart of water and give Alvin a once over and rinse well (we use an old Gatorade bottle to dilute and KEEP IT OFF HIS FACE). It's made with mostly natural ingredients and makes him stop itching and having that puppy dandruff. (It also smells great) seriously the oil soap is awesome, our breeder used it and told us to try it out. 

We've only had to bathe him once because he rolled in some mud. He's only 10 weeks so I can't blame the kid. Mud is fun  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Nope! Not ridiculous at all!
I used Murphy's Oil for about 15 years, until I started making my own shampoo!

Moms


----------



## ashim (Sep 2, 2015)

use procott shampoo. and advance nutricoat oral conditioner for excellent result


----------

